# بتومـين و ديــزل ومـازوت وجـازولين



## ادعم طموحك (20 ديسمبر 2010)

*[FONT=&quot]بتومـين و ديــزل ومـازوت وجـازولين**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]​ 
*[FONT=&quot]يتوفر لدينا بتومين مصرى وروسى و خليجى **[FONT=&quot]( 60 – 70 ) و ( 80 – 100 )[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] كمـا يتوفـــر لدينــــا ديـــزل ومـــازوت وجـازولين[/FONT]*[/FONT]​ 
*[FONT=&quot]لمعـرفــة الأجــراءات والاســعار والمواصفــات*[/FONT]​ 
*[FONT=&quot]برجـــاء المراســـلة عبــر البيانــات المرفقــة*[/FONT]​​​* خـــدمــــاتنـــــا **[FONT=&quot]*[/FONT]​

*الاستيـراد والتصدير - التمثيل التجارى - تطــوير الاعمال**[FONT=&quot]*[/FONT]​ 
*مـواد البنــــاء - المواد الغذائيــــــة – استصلاح الاراضى**[FONT=&quot]*[/FONT]​ 
*المشــتقــــات البتـروليــــــة - قـنـــــوات تمــويـليـــــــــة**[FONT=&quot]*[/FONT]​ 
*[FONT=&quot]
**[email protected]*[/FONT]​ 
*[FONT=&quot]tel.: **[FONT=&quot]0020185713970[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]​


----------

